# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  ساخت یک سیستم وبلاگ دهی

## reptaares

من سیستمی را با asp دارم میسازم که مثل persianblog وبلاگ میده من تا اونجایی تونستم پیش برم که کاربر میتواند یک وبلاگ را خودش ثبت نام کند 
http://www.mysite.com/weblog/index.asp?blog=1
ممنون میشم اگر کسی در مورد برنامه نویسی برای فرم ثبت نام و ساخت یک ساب دومین در همان زمان با پر کردن فرم به من کمک کند

----------


## 3nitro

در مورد ایجاد ساب دومین باید با مسئول هاستتون تماس بگیرید . مگر اینکه تعدادی که الان میتونید ثبت کنید زیاد یا بدون محدودیت باشه .

----------


## uthman

salam
go to https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AF%D9%87%DB%8C

----------


## ms11309

http://script-shop.ir

----------

